# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  How to get into Warhammer open beta free

## snazzyjdawg

Note: before you read this I am not responsible for anything that happens to you.

Many of you probably are wondering some ways on how to get your hands on a warhammer beta key. 

Heres how you do it

Step- 1. Go to Gamestop.com - Buy PS3, PS2, PSP, Wii, DS, Xbox 360, Used, PC Games and Consoles, once there go to the search bar and type in Warhammer Online Collector's Edition it will run a search. Then once the page has loaded click Warhammer Online Collector's Edition go the page click add to cart. Now hit proceed to checkout.

Step- 2. It will now ask you to create an account create an account to your likings just make sure the email you choose is one that you have access to so that you can actually get the code.

Step- 3. Once that is done checkout and when you get to the credit card screen enter a dead credit card or a card with no money on it (I used an old American express gift card). Once thats done complete the checkout.

Step- 4. Once all that is completed go to your email you should have a confirmation email in there saying that you ordered the game. (Note: thats not the email that has the beta in it) Within 1-3 hours you should receive one email in your inbox that looks like this 


I blanked out my codes for a reason.

Step- 5 Go to Warhammeronline.com, Click the beta ticker, register, Go to where it says enter a promotional code and copy/paste the beta code. 


Note: be sure to cancel the order with Gamestop after you enter the code in the Warhammer site.

Enjoy! :Stick Out Tongue: c:

----------


## pattimelt

Most awesome. I just pre-ordered and am eagerly awaiting the beta key code. +Rep!

----------


## snazzyjdawg

> Most awesome. I just pre-ordered and am eagerly awaiting the beta key code. +Rep!


Thanks for the rep and ya enjoy it

----------


## Loveshock

*Silentbobs Fakerscript v3 This works too. It worked for me  I'll post a screeny when I get the email. And +rep

Edit: Here's part of the email

*

----------


## snazzyjdawg

> *Silentbobs Fakerscript v3 This works too. It worked for me  I'll post a screeny when I get the email. And +rep
> 
> Edit: Here's part of the email
> 
> *



pwns right?

----------


## pyrojunkie

This is awesome nice find!! +rep  :Big Grin: 
Just got my beta key few seconds ago and cant wait till they open it up  :Big Grin: 
Thank You!!

----------


## pyrojunkie

Never mind i cant give u rep for some reason ><

----------


## aramina

Hmm, I need a valid credit card number, could anyone give me an expired one?

----------


## wiry

Hm, I'm having trouble finding out how to cancel the order.. I've pretty much looked everywhere  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Screens

Did anyone else get their gamestop acc locked for security reasons?

----------


## aznboy

If you use paypal and want to cancel it the do this:

1) go to paypal.com and login.
2) go on the top to profile
3) Go to the bottom in the middle colum and click on it and it should be the last one
4) You will see number and look for gamestop.
5) Click it and the will show cancel and that is all that you have to click


And i don't think you can rep in Generals. I might be wrong

----------


## wiry

Argh, dammit.. I used a **** :x

I emailed them.. Hope they'll reply soon :>

----------


## elliotps932

You Are A God! I Just Got 6 ****ing [email protected]#[email protected]#$ Rep You For The Rest Of My Life!

----------


## Screens

> *Silentbobs Fakerscript v3 This works too. It worked for me  I'll post a screeny when I get the email. And +rep
> 
> Edit: Here's part of the email
> 
> *



Used the silentbob thingy and my acc got locked :<

----------


## wiry

I also used the silentbob-thingie, FYI, if that helps to solve anything (:

Time to flee the country? \o/

----------


## Rwpexpert

Thank you, I am quite pleased with the resul...... ahh screw it YESSSSSSS I GOT IT, YOUR MY NEW BEST FRIEND

----------


## satscholar

hey guys this is what my information page says: 



Use the field below to add valid promotional codes to your account. If the code is valid, it will be immediately added to your account.

*
Promotional Code:
*


*
Current Associations:
*
o *Collectors Edition Pre Order
*


Does this mean that they are going to send the Collectors Edition Pre Order to my house? if so....thats incredible

----------


## Snailz

How do you do with EU! >.<

----------


## Daft

Yay it worked!!!! omgepic

----------


## Captain Planet

> How do you do with EU! >.<


i think you go to wr-europe.com

----------


## Daft

> hey guys this is what my information page says: 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the field below to add valid promotional codes to your account. If the code is valid, it will be immediately added to your account.
> 
> *
> Promotional Code:
> *
> ...



No, I think it just means that you will be able to participate in the open beta (when it comes out)

Still cool though....

----------


## burnzy12

can someone get me a code, im to lazy, will rep

----------


## samsta458

this is SO EPIC! Dude I love you so much ;D

----------


## Yeti

lol i want code too,=

----------


## Lyricalwarfare

I can't seem to find where to enter the key in Warhammer Online : Age of Reckoning

Someone found it?

----------


## Daft

Make an account for the beta center thing. After that, log in then look for where it says promotional code, you copy and paste the beta code from the email into the box.

Time to wait for the open beta.....

----------


## Mr. Herbert

Dam nanyone here let me sued there card quick shit man not working hehe

----------


## Lyricalwarfare

> Make an account for the beta center thing. After that, log in then look for where it says promotional code, you copy and paste the beta code from the email into the box.
> 
> Time to wait for the open beta.....




EDIT:

FOUND IT YAYYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAA

EDIT2:

Where is the client? lol

----------


## Loveshock

*Lulz my account never got locked 

Give this great man rep on another one of his posts for this. This is great stuff*

----------


## samsta458

To everyone asking, the OPEN BETA IS NOT OUT YET. What this does it gives you priority ALONG with as soon as the beta is realeased, you will get a nice little e-mail from WaR with details including how you can get your hands on the game client files. ;D this man should be worshiped for finding this btw

----------


## Stephen Colbert

Nvm just did silentbob's thing.

----------


## Arrowfly

How to cancel your order there?

----------


## asbest0s

yeah, thats what I wanna know, and what happens when they block ur acc?

----------


## Vcertno

Does it work for Age of Conan beta ?

----------


## Forb1d

nice find +rep

----------


## snazzyjdawg

When they lock your account there is about a 1% legal action will be pursued.

Also I only got one rep from this : (

----------


## sirroger787

OMG TY YOU ARE A GOD I WAS REALLY GOING TO BUY IT BUT NOW I GOT HEAD START, UNIQUE ITEMS,TRIAL OF GAME WHEN IT COMES OUT AND BETA KEY! TY SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH [:.:] wish i could give you rep (and a kiss) :O

----------


## qeqeqe

Does anyone know if GameStop could trace this back through the Credit Card info? also, do debt cards work.

----------


## Vcertno

> When they lock your account there is about a 1% legal action will be pursued.
> 
> Also I only got one rep from this : (


We can't add rep in *Discussions* forum.

----------


## snazzyjdawg

Go to another post and + rep

----------


## Lyricalwarfare

> Go to another post and + rep



Wow I really reccomend you deleting that. It's not allowed to ask for +Rep
and you can get -repped.
Now that you know, 
what did you mean when you said cancel order? I just used Silentbob fakescript, ordered it and got the key. Why paypal?

----------


## Near.

Hey can someone get me a code, you'l get repzor x2....

----------


## Latoneyde

Hmm no collectors edition anymore

NVM This retard went to gamspot not gamestop

----------


## Nemorosa

How do I get into EU beta? That site seems to be for US and oceanic countries only.

----------


## zoidberg891

NEED AN EXP"D credit card??? 4007667153817839 exp 05/09 name on card...jeff smith 1120 bonita ave mountain view ca zip code 94040...LOVE YA!!!

----------


## toadrider

they making a warhammer game? wow

----------


## JoeThePlumber

someone say they payed with Paypal in gamestop they do not take paypal here?

----------


## Kanuuna

_Misunderstanding, sorry for double post._

----------


## Kanuuna

Nice found.

----------


## haxxie

Thanks for sharing  :Smile:  worked great for me, any ETA on the game?

----------


## gruffi

THX works great  :Big Grin: :wave: :Big Grin:

----------


## Nickwahh

I..Love...You! 


+REP!!!
+REP!!!!!
+REP!!!!!!!

----------


## Gstar

> Step- 4. Once all that is completed go to your email you should have a confirmation email in there saying that you ordered the game. (Note: thats not the email that has the beta in it) Within 1-3 hours you should receive one email in your inbox that looks like this



Yeah..make that 3+ hours since I haven't gotten mine yet and its been 3+ hours

----------


## waffles2k7

Did they stop giving away beta keys? All i got was an Allakhazam key =/

----------


## sirroger787

yes they stopped giving away beta keys because all 70,000 limited edition copy's were soloed sorry

----------


## Lyricalwarfare

> yes they stopped giving away beta keys because all 70,000 limited edition copy's were soloed sorry



They were..
STOLED!

----------


## Screens

> Note: before you read this I am not responsible for anything that happens to you.


What might that be good sir?

----------


## darbdavys

how the hell can i cancel the order?  :Frown:

----------


## Rizandom

I thought the same, but after like.. 32 hours I got my beta key.

----------


## typeusernamehere

ZOMG gotta try it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Subneo23

Any1 have an extra warhammer key they could give me?

----------


## forbidden-

Just submitted an order. +rep if this works!

----------


## dronevil

Just now submitted an order. Will rep you if it works, sir.

----------


## Eop

thanks for your guide! works great  :Smile:  i love warhammer

----------


## bat

Is it still working?

----------


## jofi

:Smile:  Im too Noob Use This But Can Someone Give me one Key pls :P

----------


## jofi

Is That safe i mean can they get my ip and send penalty (sry my english) or need i pay anything is this 100% free???

(Answer Pls i don't wanna get police my house :Smile: )

----------


## sirroger787

jofi theres a 1% chance that they could take legal action by if they did get your ip the cops wont do shit about it because its a waste of there time anyway so it is 99% safe.

----------


## jofi

So When I Buy Game They Send Beta Key in my E-Mail??? Where They Send game  :Smile:

----------


## jofi

mmmm... I get 30 Days Allakhazam Trial key But Where is My War Beta key!

----------


## DeadlyLegion

did this yesterday, I have recieved the confirmation e-mail but no beta key - I think they are on to this one!

----------


## darbdavys

wait about 3days

----------


## jofi

I have Waited 2 Day and No Beta Key Only Trial Alakazham Key... Damm I wan't in warhammer BETA!!! They send keys anymore or all Beta Keys is end???

----------


## sirroger787

its over they sold all the beta keys i cant remember were i saw it but all 70 000 beta keys are gone soz. Don't post "I didn't get key /cry" because there all gone, im sorry but you weren't quick enough.

----------


## jofi

Damm That is Stupid Argg.... I wan't in Beta  :Frown:

----------


## DJGonn

Lol, idk about others but i actually just tried this and got my beta key after like 5 hours. The thing is, i don't know how to cancel my order.

----------


## jofi

WTF I wan't Key Can you pls Give me one i don't get key i have waited 1 week. Send my e-mail [email protected]  :Smile:

----------


## Dingbat00

Shutup noobs and stop freaking begging I hate beggars tha insult themselfs saying "im too nooby plz give me key lol" 

Just done this but I dont think it will work.

----------


## Chronicle

Waiting for mine will put up screen.

EDIT: No luck today, maybe tomorrow.

----------


## foolie

thanks worked for me,

----------


## CUratz

So, how do you cancel the order ?

----------


## Screens

Send em a mail if you want to cancel

----------


## Wazabara

the things you do are called(most likely) fraud.
I'm not sure that canceling the order after you recived the the key change anything.
gamestop could theoretical go after you.

but its cool^^

----------


## ohwned

Does this still work? I don't have any dead credit cards (and live outside the US) so I can't try it myself. If anyone could get a beta code for me I would greatly appreciate it!

----------


## CUratz

> Does this still work? I don't have any dead credit cards (and live outside the US) so I can't try it myself. If anyone could get a beta code for me I would greatly appreciate it!


Why should someone take that big of a risk, just to give a random guy a beta key?

Just do it yourself, google for dead CC's and use a VPN when registring and ordering and you're fine.

----------

